# 12 V Birdbath water pump....



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

SOooooo.....my sweetie wants a pump in her birdbath in the back yard. Most are 120 V and I don't want to run 120 across yard. I have a small battery "maintainer" and can keep it in the house and run 12V outside to a battery that hopefully will maintain the lawnmower battery. Will the following configuration work and keep battery charged? Sorry for crude drawing, I can barely find my way to paint in Windows 10. Hmmm wont upload.....nevermind I guess...dont know how to delete. Class 2 bat charger....15V 400 mA 35' to 12 V lawnmower bat outside.....6' to water pump.....4.8 |W DC pump.

Thanks in advance
R3F


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

How about a solar powered one?


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

She already has the fountain, and it has three levels, and the old pump died. The pump sits on the bottom and sends water up through two levels to come out the top. The old pump was a 120V that sat next to house and outlet....now she wants it out in the flower bed. LOL Ya know women! I am pretty sure it will work....wont take much to find out. The charger will be inside house and battery in a protected place. Should work. Mosat of the solar powered ones floated on top....won't work here.

Thanks
R3F


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You can go online and find a 6 or 12 volt solar pump. I put one in my bird bath a couple years ago. Cost about $30.


----------



## slane (Oct 7, 2012)

I had the same type of bird bath you described and used a solar powered pump with it. Worked great, just watch the lift. Well, it worked until the raccoons got mad at it.


----------

